# Fifth Wheel Moto Movers



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Don't know if anyone has seen these but it certainly stops everyone saying that "You cant put a 5er where you want, no motor movers"

http://www.goldrv.co.uk/parts/products/3897/trailer-drive-system/

:lol:

Heh Heh Ooopppssss


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Me finks u fergot the link :wink: :wink: 

Alan H


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there,

From the limited information I can't see how it works, can you?

Cavaqueen


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

cavaqueen said:


> Hi there,
> 
> From the limited information I can't see how it works, can you?
> 
> Cavaqueen


Not really, To me it looks as though it gets under front of lower skirt {near storage) and lifts there, I bet they add a strengthener across front.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Is it for trailers and not 5th wheelers ?

Loddy


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

No idea mate, It said RV and when I looked it seemed as though it was the front of a 5er.
:roll:


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

It's a caravan type 'mover' similar to 'Big Foot'.
It replaces the jockey wheel on a trailer and is self-powered to move the trailer to the towing vehicle :wink:

????????Possibly :roll:


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

This one is Definitely for Fifth Wheelers then :-
http://www.powermoverinc.net/htmls/pmfifthwheelmover.html


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

For that money I will come and back it up for you...... :roll: 

Ray.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Heh Heh Ray, I dont need help I used to be a Class 1 driver so I was going to offer my services, But it just shows they are out there.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Damn .......... I got competition.

'Backers Inc'.


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

This could be the answer to my prayers Does anyone have one I take it they are the equivalent of the caravan auto movers


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

Spoke to Gold rv today and was told the following ,fitted to fifth wheel unit permanent, release hitch then manouver the unit with remote control. Carried out further checks on google and found they are supplied by an Americian Company


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi Patsy, I thought they would be, The Americans are the experts in Fifth wheels.

I would see if you can find them on a US website as they will be much cheaper, I am having the Auto levelling fitted to mine that is on the Gold RV site, They are charging over £5000 for it, It is costing me $2478 and $220 shipping including tax.

:roll:


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

Hi Les 

Thanks for thst will have a look


----------

